# Android OS for HP Elitepad 900



## jimbobwa

I just acquired an Elitepad 900 (HP), and am looking for a good android os to install on it, and instructables to do it. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Windows has a LOT more functionality than Android. I recommend keeping it how it is.

Also, you will need to find a root for the device.


----------



## jimbobwa

I don't know, I put the Evolv 5.1.1 lollipop on my touchpad, and often wonder how cool it would be with a little faster processor. I wouldn't even think of putting any Windows OS on that.


----------

